# DJ Short Blueberry



## Mike Meier (Aug 14, 2019)

How many weeks to flower DJ Short Blueberry. I am in six weeks since I flipped the switch to 12/12. I see mostly clear trichomes and some cloudy trichomes. It is supposed to finish in 8 weeks but I doubt that. I do want to flush for a week or ten days.

Please respond ....peeps...


----------



## Therrion (Aug 14, 2019)

Mike Meier said:


> How many weeks to flower DJ Short Blueberry. I am in six weeks since I flipped the switch to 12/12. I see mostly clear trichomes and some cloudy trichomes. It is supposed to finish in 8 weeks but I doubt that. I do want to flush for a week or ten days.
> 
> Please respond ....peeps...


Is in a clone? If it's from seed it usually has to veg for a month to reach maturity, otherwise your flowering time is off. With that said I usually flower 2 weeks over what the breeder suggests. DJ Short Blue berry is a 9 week flower. I would go for 10.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 14, 2019)

Mike Meier said:


> How many weeks to flower DJ Short Blueberry. I am in six weeks since I flipped the switch to 12/12. I see mostly clear trichomes and some cloudy trichomes. It is supposed to finish in 8 weeks but I doubt that. I do want to flush for a week or ten days.
> 
> Please respond ....peeps...



Do not rush it, the biggest mistake new members make not waiting till the plants are finished. Keep watching the trichs! They will tell you when you are done.
If you are at 6 weeks and it says 8 weeks, wait and let the plant tell you when it's ready.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2019)

Step one! FLOWERING TIME BEGINS WHEN THE PLANT STARTS FORMING FLOWERS!!! NOT when you switch to 12/12!

Plants don't instantly begin to flower when you switch the lights. It takes time for the plants to "transition" from veg to flower. This is a known biological fact. It can take anywhere from 5-7 days up to over 3 weeks, all depending on the grow environment, and the genetics and maturity of the plants. 

If you actually count from when the plant starts to form flowers, then usually the breeder times are much closer. Sometimes you still have to wait an extra couple weeks, but that is because all plants/grows are different even from the same genetics.

I stopped counting time years ago. The plant will be finished when they are finished, not when anyone says they will be.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 14, 2019)

@Thundercat
I spoke with a few seed breeders at a show awhile back and they all said they start counting at 12/12.
They also said most serious growers don't depend on suggested time, they use it as a guide, but with so many different grow systems it is all dependant on the individuals preference as to where they want the trichs to look like.
I am in agreement with you that sometimes it takes a certain amount of time beyond or prior to suggested dates.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2019)

gr865 said:


> @Thundercat
> I spoke with a few seed breeders at a show awhile back and they all said they start counting at 12/12.
> They also said most serious growers don't depend on suggested time, they use it as a guide, but with so many different grow systems it is all dependant on the individuals preference as to where they want the trichs to look like.
> I am in agreement with you that sometimes it takes a certain amount of time beyond or prior to suggested dates.


You will notice my last sentence. I don't count time on plants. I try to help new growers understand how these plants grow, and what signs to watch for to be able to tell what the plants are doing.

I don't know what "breeders" you spoke to, but it makes zero sense biologically to count flower time from 12/12 switch. Some growers still do it, but some growers do lots of things. The important thing is learning how the plants grow, and that they are on their own time frames. 

Plants outside aren't flowering until they start flowering, there is no magical light switch that someone flips. Well growing inside isn't any different in this case. The "transition" time is a well documented part of plant growth, sometimes it's referred to as the "preflower stage" (not to be confused with physical pre-flowers). But this period is labeled on nutrient schedules, and in plant growth studies.


----------



## zep_lover (Aug 31, 2019)

just finished a dj shorts blueberry crossed with northern lights.said it was an 8 week strain.one pheno was fully finished at 10 weeks and a few days .the other pheno needed at least one to two more weeks


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 31, 2019)

gr865 said:


> @Thundercat
> I spoke with a few seed breeders at a show awhile back and they all said they start counting at 12/12.
> They also said most serious growers don't depend on suggested time, they use it as a guide, but with so many different grow systems it is all dependant on the individuals preference as to where they want the trichs to look like.
> I am in agreement with you that sometimes it takes a certain amount of time beyond or prior to suggested dates.


Thing is, breeders can't count from first flower due to having mature plants in an optimal environment, the duration of stretch ect is part of vigorous growth which is heavily effected by metabolism. 

We home soil growers usually need to add a couple weeks, sometimes more with weak lighting, cold temps, atmospheric c02 ect..


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 1, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Thing is, breeders can't count from first flower due to having mature plants in an optimal environment, the duration of stretch ect is part of vigorous growth which is heavily effected by metabolism.
> 
> We home soil growers usually need to add a couple weeks, sometimes more with weak lighting, cold temps, atmospheric c02 ect..


None of what you just said has anything to do with counting flower times really. Yes mature plants transition faster, but that transition is part of flowering. Mature plants and immature plants both take close to the same amount of time to actually flower......because immature plants wont start flowering until they become mature. The only difference is the length of the transition period. And that transition is not flowering, it is a preflower stage. This is biology, not hippie bro science.


Also counting weeks is reasonably pointless because of your second point. Flowering takes different amounts of time in different gardens.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 1, 2019)

I think counting is very rewarding for future runs of the same strain. You learn how long they take and when to adjust feeds, flush if you are prone to do so. You learn how much they stretch and therefore how long to veg. I think tracking the times for those reasons is very beneficial and should not be overlooked. That said, buying a pack of seeds and expecting the flowering days number to have any real meaning is simply wrong. You can get an idea if it's a long flowering or short flowering strain but you won't know how long it will take to finish your first run of that strain.


----------



## DaFreak (Sep 1, 2019)

I thought this was already settled in the other thread when the people from Sensi seed and Mr Nice said it's from 12/12.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 1, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> None of what you just said has anything to do with counting flower times really. Yes mature plants transition faster, but that transition is part of flowering. Mature plants and immature plants both take close to the same amount of time to actually flower......because immature plants wont start flowering until they become mature. The only difference is the length of the transition period. And that transition is not flowering, it is a preflower stage. This is biology, not hippie bro science.
> 
> 
> Also counting weeks is reasonably pointless because of your second point. Flowering takes different amounts of time in different gardens.


Ok, I agree with plants moving at different speeds from garden to garden, this is what im trying to point out & also i said "sexually mature" meaning showing sex ,so new growers dont accidentally get the idea that they can count from 12/12 with 3 week old sprouts.

If the breeder himself hits ripening phenos in 56 days, why would he list it as 65+? That would mean his plants finish in 6.5 - 7 weeks if he counts from first flower, Is this the bro science your talking about?

I think we can both agree here that its better to learn what done looks like, still for those who exactly mirror the breeders environment, they can't count from first flower and expect the same results as the breeder when they hit 56-60 days in, put those phenos in soil at 40w/ft and they will take weeks longer.

Counting from first flower = will work for some environments but *impossible* to work for all.

Counting from flip = will work for all environments with some logical judgment and timing adjustment in regard to your environment.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 4, 2019)

If I were a breeder I before each strain release it would make sense during the test run I write on the pack the lowest flowering time possible to make the seeds more appealing rather than the longest time flowering

right? I wouldn't follow their flowering time recommendation but maybe use it loosely as a guideline


----------



## Renfro (Sep 4, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> I thought this was already settled in the other thread when the people from Sensi seed and Mr Nice said it's from 12/12.


I count from flip to 12/12. I don't grow out doors and it's a very consistent number with no observation required.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 20, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I count from flip to 12/12. I don't grow out doors and it's a very consistent number with no observation required.


I start at 12/12 but do not necessarily harvest per recommended weeks, sometime it works out to be that number of weeks, but like you it's all up to the trichs.


----------



## Mcoocoo (Oct 2, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Step one! FLOWERING TIME BEGINS WHEN THE PLANT STARTS FORMING FLOWERS!!! NOT when you switch to 12/12!
> 
> Plants don't instantly begin to flower when you switch the lights. It takes time for the plants to "transition" from veg to flower. This is a known biological fact. It can take anywhere from 5-7 days up to over 3 weeks, all depending on the grow environment, and the genetics and maturity of the plants.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100% once the plant shows pre-flowers is the start of transition for approx. 2 weeks, it is only after that when I start to count the weeks till harvest


----------



## Mcoocoo (Oct 2, 2019)

Nizza said:


> If I were a breeder I before each strain release it would make sense during the test run I write on the pack the lowest flowering time possible to make the seeds more appealing rather than the longest time flowering
> 
> right? I wouldn't follow their flowering time recommendation but maybe use it loosely as a guideline


I have found that most breeders estimated flowering times are short by 2 weeks, I have yet to grow a strain that has not taken at least 10 weeks to flower and ripen properly


----------



## Mcoocoo (Oct 2, 2019)

some of that depends on which side of the genetics are pronounced in each pheno, for example if a plant is expressing more of it's Indica traits than it may flower for a week or so less that if it is expressing it's Sativa side


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2019)

This girl is the closest thing I've had to my old blueberry from 2002. Grape and blueberry smells and taste, beautiful colors and nice heavy indica leaning flowers. Well indica leaning in the effect of stone. This is a cross of a blue dream leaning pheno from another cross of mine pollinated by a grapes 13 male. I call her grape sato and her colors and smell are Dj's blueberry, she is the great great grandma of sato.


----------



## Mcoocoo (Oct 2, 2019)

which breeder? I just grew out a Seedsman Blueberry Fem and it was temper mental about too much light intesity and didn't like to be over fed. Yours in the pic there is beautiful, nice job on her. What kind of lights are you running on her? which nutrients?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2019)

Mcoocoo said:


> which breeder? I just grew out a Seedsman Blueberry Fem and it was temper mental about too much light intesity and didn't like to be over fed. Yours in the pic there is beautiful, nice job on her. What kind of lights are you running on her? which nutrients?


I breed that bad girl. This run is in fox farm ocean forest soil and under 315w cmh with 3000k bulb.

I ran seedmans blueberry, hso sour blueberry, a few packs of dutch passions blueberry over the years and this cut has been better than any of those for bb terps. 

I got crosses I made with this sato available, if interest send me a pm.


----------



## City17 (Oct 7, 2019)

Mcoocoo said:


> which breeder? I just grew out a Seedsman Blueberry Fem and it was temper mental about too much light intesity and didn't like to be over fed. Yours in the pic there is beautiful, nice job on her. What kind of lights are you running on her? which nutrients?


Ive got one of those blueberry fem from seedsman too, and its gotta be the pickiest plant when it comes to nute/light intesity compared to anything else ive grown.....


----------



## BrendaAnderson (Oct 14, 2019)

Yes, I like that.


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 15, 2019)

Mike Meier said:


> How many weeks to flower DJ Short Blueberry. I am in six weeks since I flipped the switch to 12/12. I see mostly clear trichomes and some cloudy trichomes. It is supposed to finish in 8 weeks but I doubt that. I do want to flush for a week or ten days.
> 
> Please r espond ....peeps...


Mine was 9 wks. Under hps. Miss that gal.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 17, 2019)

If there's ever a doubt, just go to 70 days 12/12. I would say after 30+ years of growing, that seems to be the magic number for 85% of the 100+ strains I've grown. Some were earlier, some were later- but that's my average.


----------



## Mcoocoo (Nov 17, 2019)

City17 said:


> Ive got one of those blueberry fem from seedsman too, and its gotta be the pickiest plant when it comes to nute/light intesity compared to anything else ive grown.....


Yep, I was very frustrated growing that one, although the end product was spot on with quality. I actually had to lessen the light intensity and cut back on nutrients in mid bloom to get her to grow at a decent rate.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 17, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> If there's ever a doubt, just go to 70 days 12/12. I would say after 30+ years of growing, that seems to be the magic number for 85% of the 100+ strains I've grown. Some were earlier, some were later- but that's my average.


@SSHZ 
This last harvest was at 70 days, and could have gone a bit longer on the G13 Haze but it will be ok with more clear than cloudy and should be an uplifting high.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 8, 2020)

9 weeks. Was one I had for about 4 yrs. & was a favorite to me & many others. 
They say medium Yielder but you can easily get a # a plant off them with a decent pheno, 1.5-2 mo. Veg. / 600w SE, HPS. each. 
I miss this strain & look for nice crosses these days.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 8, 2020)

M


Mcoocoo said:


> I have found that most breeders estimated flowering times are short by 2 weeks, I have yet to grow a strain that has not taken at least 10 weeks to flower and ripen properly


Maybe its your lights or are you counting from day one of flip?


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 8, 2020)

I


Thundercat said:


> Step one! FLOWERING TIME BEGINS WHEN THE PLANT STARTS FORMING FLOWERS!!! NOT when you switch to 12/12!
> 
> Plants don't instantly begin to flower when you switch the lights. It takes time for the plants to "transition" from veg to flower. This is a known biological fact. It can take anywhere from 5-7 days up to over 3 weeks, all depending on the grow environment, and the genetics and maturity of the plants.
> 
> ...


 Disagree. 
The first day you hit that switch, the plant begins changes. Only once does it take to snap over to flower mode. 
Its a total chemical balance switch.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 8, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> I
> 
> Disagree.
> The first day you hit that switch, the plant begins changes. Only once does it take to snap over to flower mode.
> Its a total chemical balance switch.


Udonno bro - how do clones go three days in the mail in total darkness and go right back into vegetative mode when given a veg lighting cycle without missing a beat or even throwing a pistil or funny growth?


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 8, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Udonno bro - how do clones go three days in the mail in total darkness and go right back into vegetative mode when given a veg lighting cycle without missing a beat or even throwing a pistil or funny growth?


 To be honest i never had any issues with this when ordering clones from Austria  even when it had been a little colder outside. Everything worked out fine. Having those strains for years now. 

For example a Blueberry too(Not sure if it´s a Dj Short though). Not the easiest one to grow but the taste is like the sweetest blueberries. 
Just got a Dj Short Blueberry too.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 8, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Udonno bro - how do clones go three days in the mail in total darkness and go right back into vegetative mode when given a veg lighting cycle without missing a beat or even throwing a pistil or funny growth?


Good question. Thought fir sure it would've seized growth for 10-14 days while transitioning back. Plus it didnt start pre-flowering on you? Hu! Was a fresh clone, that may explain it.?
If i were to take clones 3 days into flower or even 2, they MonsterCrop on me.
Not saying that strain, she's fairly new, but my others.
Weird.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 8, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> I
> 
> Disagree.
> The first day you hit that switch, the plant begins changes. Only once does it take to snap over to flower mode.
> Its a total chemical balance switch.


Dude I’ve had plants stay in the dark for 3-4 days because of various issues over the years and then go back into veg no problem. Just like OHD said never skipping a beat. 

Switching to 12/12 doesn’t just flip a switch in the plant to instantly create flowers. It is a progressive build up of hormone which causes the plant to finally begin to start flowering. That hormone builds during lights out and must build to a “tipping point” before the plant begins physically changing to flower production.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 8, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Dude I’ve had plants stay in the dark for 3-4 days because of various issues over the years and then go back into veg no problem. Just like OHD said never skipping a beat.
> 
> Switching to 12/12 doesn’t just flip a switch in the plant to instantly create flowers. It is a progressive build up of hormone which causes the plant to finally begin to start flowering. That hormone builds during lights out and must build to a “tipping point” before the plant begins physically changing to flower production.


Stretch starts on day one & 2. That is when the chemical ballance in that woman changes. 
Being in dark for a few days, has happened to me NO PROB as well during light outages or i blew my house amps. Right back to vegging like you say. Mostly. 
Reason is they need the first day or 2 in 12/12 to active fully. Just the dark backbto veg is nothing.
Go 3 days of flowering take clones, then lmk how you make out. 
Its not gradual in a indoor enviornment with a solid 12/12.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 9, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Stretch starts on day one & 2. That is when the chemical ballance in that woman changes.
> Being in dark for a few days, has happened to me NO PROB as well during light outages or i blew my house amps. Right back to vegging like you say. Mostly.
> Reason is they need the first day or 2 in 12/12 to active fully. Just the dark backbto veg is nothing.
> Go 3 days of flowering take clones, then lmk how you make out.
> Its not gradual in a indoor enviornment with a solid 12/12.


Maybe from an older cut, but not even from cuts that are a couple yrs and definitely not seed plants. Onehit ^^ mentioned cuts that are shipped. Based on your theory, most cuts would start flowering from being shipped. That's not the case. And you can't monster crop from 3 day flip either brah, lol. It is a gradual build up of hormones. And it works the same to revert a plant back to veg as well, takes time.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Maybe from an older cut, but not even from cuts that are a couple yrs and definitely not seed plants. Onehit ^^ mentioned cuts that are shipped. Based on your theory, most cuts would start flowering from being shipped. That's not the case. And you can't monster crop from 3 day flip either brah, lol. It is a gradual build up of hormones. And it works the same to revert a plant back to veg as well, takes time.


Takes time to revert back & often at the high chance of a Monstered plant. Same happens with clones. Take forever to root, start flowering in cloner & grow slow ,awkward growth. Thats what i see 3 days in taking a clone.
Flower hormones are switched in the girl the first time the plant sees 12/12. Meaning our day 2 is the plants official day 1. 
Remember i said 12 on / 12 off. Not a few days of darkness. Doing That though, will give one a nice jump start to flower.
Id imagine a few days of darkness would only slow growth for a Few days & would maintain its veggitive state.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Step one! FLOWERING TIME BEGINS WHEN THE PLANT STARTS FORMING FLOWERS!!! NOT when you switch to 12/12!
> 
> Plants don't instantly begin to flower when you switch the lights. It takes time for the plants to "transition" from veg to flower. This is a known biological fact. It can take anywhere from 5-7 days up to over 3 weeks, all depending on the grow environment, and the genetics and maturity of the plants.
> 
> ...


Incorrect.
The standard is to start counting flower days from day of switch to 12/12.

pretty common knowledge really.

sure, lots of donkeys are saying otherwise, but just because someone says the sky is green doesnt make it right.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Incorrect.
> The standard is to start counting flower days from day of switch to 12/12.
> 
> pretty common knowledge really.
> ...


Dude you can do you how ever you want. The standard that some stoners use is not based on biology. It’s only based on stoners being lazy and wanting one single day to count flower from. 

Look into some botany. The “preflower” or “transition” period is very commonly understood. Some botanists lump it with veg some lump it with flower. 

However flowering still doesn’t happen until the plant reaches the point where it begins to form flowers. If you actually pay attention to the details you will notice the consistency to the process. I’ve grow well past the 1000+ plant range over the last 14 years. I’ve grown seeds and clones I’ve tested genetics for seed companies and myself. I’ve seen how mature and immature plants respond to things. 

Like I said you do you. 



hybridway2 said:


> Stretch starts on day one & 2. That is when the chemical ballance in that woman changes.
> Being in dark for a few days, has happened to me NO PROB as well during light outages or i blew my house amps. Right back to vegging like you say. Mostly.
> Reason is they need the first day or 2 in 12/12 to active fully. Just the dark backbto veg is nothing.
> Go 3 days of flowering take clones, then lmk how you make out.
> Its not gradual in a indoor enviornment with a solid 12/12.


I’ve ran a solid 12/12 in my flower room for years man. My last room I was growing in for 6 years. Ive had plants go in and back out of the 12/12 room plenty of times. Unless the plant is physically showing signs of flower production then I’ve always had perfect success with them not trying to reveg or act weird. I’ve also taken clones off of seedlings that went into 12/12 3-4 days earlier to sex. The clones always root and veg just fine even with the seedling showing gender under 12/12.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 9, 2020)

I have some blackberry kush x DJ short blueberry going right now


----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Dude you can do you how ever you want. The standard that some stoners use is not based on biology. It’s only based on stoners being lazy and wanting one single day to count flower from.
> 
> Look into some botany. The “preflower” or “transition” period is very commonly understood. Some botanists lump it with veg some lump it with flower.
> 
> ...


Why r u still arguing? Itsbeen verified by old school seed breeders like Sensi and many others.

At the same time, yes anyone can do as they please. Whatever works best for you is best for you.

all good man

cheers


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Why r u still arguing? Itsbeen verified by old school seed breeders like Sensi and many others.
> 
> At the same time, yes anyone can do as they please. Whatever works best for you is best for you.
> 
> ...


Dude, troll all you want, you are the one that quoted me and attacked my comment in the first place. I'm not arguing, I'm just much more interested in actual botany, then the word of some old school smokers, they can do what they do to . Hope you have a great day doing what you do.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 9, 2020)

There is "Correct" and then there is "Correct"
Meaning it may not be Biologically correct to count from flip but it gives growers a decent baseline on what to expect in their garden taking into account how long each varietal takes to go threw it's hormonal switch.
But we all know the calendar doesn't tell us when the flower is done - the plant does 
Now let's all kiss and make up lol


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 9, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> There is "Correct" and then there is "Correct"
> Meaning it may not be Biologically correct to count from flip but it gives growers a decent baseline on what to expect in their garden taking into account how long each varietal takes to go threw it's hormonal switch.
> But we all know the calendar doesn't tell us when the flower is done - the plant does
> Now let's all kiss and make up lol


Exactly. These dudes are arguing two different points. Misunderstandings are the cause of so much unnecessary stress in this world.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 9, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Dude you can do you how ever you want. The standard that some stoners use is not based on biology. It’s only based on stoners being lazy and wanting one single day to count flower from.
> 
> Look into some botany. The “preflower” or “transition” period is very commonly understood. Some botanists lump it with veg some lump it with flower.
> 
> ...


Dates are concrete, observational evidence is mostly opinion based “I see what I think is a blah blah blah, this plant is blah blah blah, therefore I am flowering”. See?

That’s why we use dates, because they are easy to communicate, and you can be sure that someone will still misinterpret them and they are easy. Imagine how fucking far off they’ll be pissing in the wind with 1 grow of experience trying to say they’re in week 1 of flower when it’s been 5 weeks. It’s an unnecessary complication which truly benefits no one, including you.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2020)

dstroy said:


> Dates are concrete, observational evidence is mostly opinion based “I see what I think is a blah blah blah, this plant is blah blah blah, therefore I am flowering”. See?
> 
> That’s why we use dates, because they are easy to communicate, and you can be sure that someone will still misinterpret them and they are easy. Imagine how fucking far off they’ll be pissing in the wind with 1 grow of experience trying to say they’re in week 1 of flower when it’s been 5 weeks. It’s an unnecessary complication which truly benefits no one, including you.


Im glad you see it that way man, and are happy with you grows. You keep doing your thing. Knowing exactly how long my genetics actually take to flower never served me wrong, and learning about the biological changes as the plant grows made me a better grower then just slapping an arbitrary date on them . 

It’s funny to me that you guys are choosing to comment on my post in this thread rather then the actual OP. Clearly you are just looking for something to troll.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 10, 2020)

That is why I put X day of 12/12, I count from 12/12 but do not harvest at X njmber of days. You have to look at the plants, their formation and the stage the trichs are in. Handheld microscopes are a good thing to have, IMHO

I have stated this before, I was at a cannabis convention and there were a number of us discussing this topic with some breeders and to the man they said they start counting at the start of 12/12 but harvest when the plants are ready not on a given day. The number of days suggested is just a guideline. Too many variables between growers, types of grow, grow conditions and skill level of the grower.

IMHO, I would just watch the plant and with experience you will learn when to pull the plug.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2020)

gr865 said:


> That is why I put X day of 12/12, I count from 12/12 but do not harvest at X njmber of days. You have to look at the plants, their formation and the stage the trichs are in. Handheld microscopes are a good thing to have, IMHO
> 
> I have stated this before, I was at a cannabis convention and there were a number of us discussing this topic with some breeders and to the man they said they start counting at the start of 12/12 but harvest when the plants are ready not on a given day. The number of days suggested is just a guideline. Too many variables between growers, types of grow, grow conditions and skill level of the grower.
> 
> IMHO, I would just watch the plant and with experience you will learn when to pull the plug.


Very well said man.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2020)

Such a can of worms .... I judge a plant in “ true flower “ *after budset and stretch. *That’s when it’s job is to bloom. 
Flipping to 12/12 means squat , as one can flip a plant “ long enough to sex it “ then go back to veg without issue.

Counting weeks anyways can be moot , since many strains get done “ when they get done. “
As always disregard breeder estimates, as these were either market hype or from *controlled *breeding grows done by breeder. 
And under optimal conditions.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 11, 2020)

I start counting flower when they have budlets all over the whole plant at least most of the whole plant has small buds but if u count it from 12/12 your going to be counting like almost 11 weeks for indicas it takes about 3 weeks for the plant to switch over to flower fully


----------



## gr865 (Jan 13, 2020)

Overall, I believe everyone harvest when the plant is ready.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Feb 25, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> I
> 
> Disagree.
> The first day you hit that switch, the plant begins changes. Only once does it take to snap over to flower mode.
> Its a total chemical balance switch.


Hey bro i would not count from the time you switch to 12/12 day 1 flower or you will probably always have some premature mugs listen to what homie just said no disrespect I don’t even star counting until a week in sometimes longer but they call it pre flower


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Feb 25, 2020)

*nugs


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Feb 25, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Mine was 9 wks. Under hps. Miss that gal.


This is dj short blueberry day 35


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> This is dj short blueberry day 35


Wow! DeJaVu! Lol! Nice! 
Counting days only matters to the guy growing it. Your method & mine will noth work for us because we count it to all plants everytime. Doesn't matter unless you're dead set on going exactly what a breeder or seed vendor said. Which can be one week variance anyways. The one week difference in our count method. 
Lighting makes a big difference in finish time too. 
Eitherway mine was 9 wks from day one of switch. 
Same structure as yours pretty much. 
Miss her.


----------



## bk78 (Feb 25, 2020)

My current DJ short blueberry x blackberry kush crosses vegging away at 6 weeks old


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Feb 26, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Wow! DeJaVu! Lol! Nice!
> Counting days only matters to the guy growing it. Your method & mine will noth work for us because we count it to all plants everytime. Doesn't matter unless you're dead set on going exactly what a breeder or seed vendor said. Which can be one week variance anyways. The one week difference in our count method.
> Lighting makes a big difference in finish time too.
> Eitherway mine was 9 wks from day one of switch.
> ...


Ya you know what’s up, I agree however you feel comfortable getting your medicine grown is cool. My style is to start counting flower a week after 12/12 but honestly I just go by the way the plant looks I usaully wait for the fan leaves to start loosing their color this is granny skunk x blueberry, underdawg d x blue berry , blueberry and granny skunk


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Feb 26, 2020)

bk78 said:


> My current DJ short blueberry x blackberry kush crosses vegging away at 6 weeks old View attachment 4489090


Nice job bro what kind of light are they begging under


----------



## bk78 (Feb 26, 2020)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> Nice job bro what kind of light are they begging under


Meijiu boards


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Mar 25, 2020)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> Nice job bro what kind of light are they begging under


i use a 600 watt hps it’s a yield lab I have other lights but that’s what I’m rocking there air cooled hood


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Mar 25, 2020)

Grow your own medicine


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 26, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> You will notice my last sentence. I don't count time on plants. I try to help new growers understand how these plants grow, and what signs to watch for to be able to tell what the plants are doing.
> 
> I don't know what "breeders" you spoke to, but it makes zero sense biologically to count flower time from 12/12 switch. Some growers still do it, but some growers do lots of things. The important thing is learning how the plants grow, and that they are on their own time frames.
> 
> Plants outside aren't flowering until they start flowering, there is no magical light switch that someone flips. Well growing inside isn't any different in this case. The "transition" time is a well documented part of plant growth, sometimes it's referred to as the "preflower stage" (not to be confused with physical pre-flowers). But this period is labeled on nutrient schedules, and in plant growth studies.


my light switch is my dark tarps and hoop houses thank you very much.

Agreed otherwise though. Also calyx swelling and hair receding is a better indication of finished than trichromes are IMO.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2020)

OGEvilgenius said:


> my light switch is my dark tarps and hoop houses thank you very much.
> 
> Agreed otherwise though. Also calyx swelling and hair receding is a better indication of finished than trichromes are IMO.


Hehe yeah, light deep greenhouse is just barely growing outside. Definitely an awesome option to take advantage of the sun and the ability to control the environment . I’ve got 2 gmo plants in a spring light deep right now. 

I totally agree that stigma shrinking and bracts swelling are major signs of maturity and should be looked for first. All about reading the signs the plants give us. I havnt checked trichomes in years.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 26, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe yeah, light deep greenhouse is just barely growing outside. Definitely an awesome option to take advantage of the sun and the ability to control the environment . I’ve got 2 gmo plants in a spring light deep right now.
> 
> I totally agree that stigma shrinking and bracts swelling are major signs of maturity and should be looked for first. All about reading the signs the plants give us. I havnt checked trichomes in years.


I do it without a green house. I like outdoor weed a lot actually. At least when the season is good. You do need a little more luck. But some of the best weed I ever grew came from outside doing this. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmcH6qDFn3M/

Outdoor.


----------



## budman111 (Mar 26, 2020)

Had the cat piss pheno Blueberry before.


----------



## Bignutes (Mar 27, 2020)

I had 11 weeks from flip on my last blueberry, I weaned it off too soon but she is incredibly smooth and reeks of blueberries. The one sativa leaning pheno was awesome, made my lips go numb for a minute like clockwork and improved my brain function, or so it lead me to believe at the time, lol


----------



## Franklinmiller (Apr 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This girl is the closest thing I've had to my old blueberry from 2002. Grape and blueberry smells and taste, beautiful colors and nice heavy indica leaning flowers. Well indica leaning in the effect of stone. This is a cross of a blue dream leaning pheno from another cross of mine pollinated by a grapes 13 male. I call her grape sato and her colors and smell are Dj's blueberry, she is the great great grandma of sato.
> View attachment 4402712


very nice looking so good..


----------



## Franklinmiller (Apr 8, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I have some blackberry kush x DJ short blueberry going right now


very nice...


----------



## Franklinmiller (Apr 8, 2020)

bk78 said:


> My current DJ short blueberry x blackberry kush crosses vegging away at 6 weeks old View attachment 4489090


its beautiful...


----------



## Itsgrown420 (Jul 28, 2020)

Like most these fellas is saying (in my opinion) I start counting the time till harvest as soon as I see pistils... . . I grow outdoors also. . . 
Only use light to clone my babies...... And my girls have pistils all over... (Each at a diff day of the week but they all flowering)


----------



## Ebenezer Kong (Jul 28, 2020)

Itsgrown420 said:


> Like most these fellas is saying (in my opinion) I start counting the time till harvest as soon as I see pistils... . . I grow outdoors also. . .
> Only use light to clone my babies...... And my girls have pistils all over... (Each at a diff day of the week but they all flowering)


Are these DJ Shorts blueberry?


----------



## Itsgrown420 (Jul 28, 2020)

No, they are "big bud" but if your talking about time it's the same thing. . I've been growing this strain for a few years now so I know it's 10 weeks of bud. .


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Sep 14, 2020)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> i use a 600 watt hps it’s a yield lab I have other lights but that’s what I’m rocking there air cooled hood


I see a nanner. Your DJ Short's is hermiing?
I had a harvest then revegged and reflowered. I need to delete the meta-data then can post pics. I think she's only got 1.5 weeks left. I grew organic but still managed to nute burn her and lost quite alot of leaves, she has been feeding heavy and pretty happy. Blueberry that I have came from Arctic (where before Idk) but it smells and tastes exactly like blueberry.


----------



## johnvictor (Sep 30, 2020)

That is about right for his blueberry, he (DJ Short) always went for taste over yield and super high thc. The high thc craze with 20+% is fairly recent, not saying that there weren't high thc strains just that wasn't always the focus. High thc isn't the end all imo, 15-17% with some cbd is perfect for me. I would much rather have a beautiful plant that taste great than an OK taste but 25%.


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Sep 30, 2020)

johnvictor said:


> That is about right for his blueberry, he (DJ Short) always went for taste over yield and super high thc. The high thc craze with 20+% is fairly recent, not saying that there weren't high thc strains just that wasn't always the focus. High thc isn't the end all imo, 15-17% with some cbd is perfect for me. I would much rather have a beautiful plant that taste great than an OK taste but 25%.


Bro if you can find it, the purple urkle would blow your mind. I had some from the clone over in Texas. Best strain other than blue satellite. Best tastes, terps, and buds.


----------

